# Dubstep Cello Playa...Cello Joe



## Kim Chee (Oct 10, 2016)

I was recently at a jam session where a cello player mentioned this guy Cello Joe. He thought CJ was awesome enough to implore everybody to look him up on yootoob. I did and I'm sharing what I found. This guy sometimes takes his equipment with him on his bike (he has a pedal powered amp and a portable electric cello...or whatever you would call such a thing).


----------



## tennesseejed (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Tude (Oct 10, 2016)

Well that was different.


----------

